# REW to iPad first generation compatibility



## BRUCEMX (Mar 9, 2013)

I am wondering how I go about installing REW on my first Generation iPad? Also, can I use the iPad headphones plug to accept an input from a mic/preamp? Or do I have to interface with the main iPad plug? I'm told that with the right connectors that sound professionals working on high profile concert halls can use the iPad as well as laptops. Please advise.
Thank you in advance.
BRUCEMX


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

BRUCEMX said:


> I am wondering how I go about installing REW on my first Generation iPad? Also, can I use the iPad headphones plug to accept an input from a mic/preamp? Or do I have to interface with the main iPad plug? I'm told that with the right connectors that sound professionals working on high profile concert halls can use the iPad as well as laptops. Please advise.
> Thank you in advance.
> BRUCEMX


- I'm pretty confident that one can't ( due to the *IOS*  of Apple's iPad products not supporting the  *Java run-time environment . *. 

- REW is built upon Java ( & Java must be present on any computer hoping to run REW ) .

- A computer that supports a full fledged OS ( an "operating system" that also supports Java ) is necessary .

- FYI, one is much better off to use a full fledged laptop for this sort of work ( something with a full complement of Audio Ins & Outs, including USB ports ). 

- Something like the following does the trick inexpensively ( even here in Canada ) though I think you'll still want an external soundcard ;

 

:sn:


----------



## BRUCEMX (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. Yes I see what you mean. I am running a MacBook Pro and HP laptop as well. I have another question but I'll start over.
Thanks again.
B.


----------

